# The Amazing Christian Library



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 5, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone here has this or know anyone who does and would they reccomend it. It looks like a tremendous amount of matierial for the money.

http://www.amazinglibrary.com/?sermonaudio


----------



## Staphlobob (Jan 5, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Just wondering if anyone here has this or know anyone who does and would they reccomend it. It looks like a tremendous amount of matierial for the money.



I've seen it before and am tempted by it. Also, since it's got some kind of an affiliation with sermonaudio I assume to be legit. 

But I've never had any experience with it. Can anyone say more?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 5, 2007)

I think I am about to sin by coveting this.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 5, 2007)

_Appears to be_ material from the SWRB sets. Haven't seen them or know anything about them but that would be my guess judging by the titles and the scarcity of the original material. In other words,, I don't think they have access to all of the originals and scanned them in themselves. Worth checking into though.


----------

